

Google App Engine should give app *users* an estimate of how "permanent" the site is. - amichail

The idea is to use existing data to guesstimate how well an app will scale and whether Google would be willing to fund its scalability via ads in case its developer(s) are not willing to pay.<p>This sort of assurance of the permanence of a site could really do wonders for Web 2.0.<p>P.S. Although the GAE already provides a permanence of sorts, not providing additional resources for scalability would make the site completely unusable if it ever becomes popular.  Users need to be given some assurance that this will not be the case.
======
ShabbyDoo
What developer goes through the effort of building something only to drop it
when it becomes popular? You're asking Google to insure you against a very
unlikely problem. Nevermind the legal/PR issues that would be raised if
Google's hijacked someone's code/data/site.

